# Is it ok to leave clock as it is if...



## beecho (May 15, 2006)

while using the inbuild artifact scanner of atitool, and artifacts appear, but the scan still continues on with " No error for blah blah blah seconds" since the start of the artifact scan?
Eg. i start test, 300seconds later, it shows "No errors for 300seconds" but than, there are artifacts, so issit ok to go with the clock speed?


----------



## drade (May 15, 2006)

Wow wow wo wait im confused  , your getting artifacts? Even when it says your not, artifacts are pretty bad, they have cause me major damage at times..


----------



## beecho (May 15, 2006)

mmmmmm so artifacts are worst than they telling me errors occured?


----------



## mikelopez (May 16, 2006)

The same thing happened to me when I tried it.  The core kept rising even though I could see artifacts.  It got as high as 663.43 until finally an ATI error said the VPU was not responding.


----------



## sodapopinski (May 16, 2006)

Same here.  9800XT.  Core kept going higher and higher with more artifacts until video card froze.  It never said there were any errors the whole time.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 16, 2006)

If you can see visual errors then you have went too far, period. 

Sometimes the human eye can point out errors better than software. Back before ATITool, you just had to use 3dmark01 and run some loops and keep an eye out for artifacts


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (May 16, 2006)

Some versions of ATITool just don't always seem to catch all the artifacts.  That's why it's recomended that you visually monitor ATITool while scanning for artifacts.  If you see artifacts and ATITool doesn't... well you still have artifacts then.


----------

